# Crimson Chin vs HST



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2011)

Who can take defeat him 

His Chin seems to be god-tier 

"Justice, thy name is Chin!"


----------



## Matador (Dec 6, 2011)

Adam West Solos.


----------



## Dark Slade (Dec 6, 2011)

Is this the Adam West Version or the Real Chin?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2011)

Dark Slade said:


> Is this the Adam West Version or the Real Chin?



Adam West  not that it really matters 

His quotes also solo I think


*By my mother's mandible, I say NAY*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiTZFzWp_O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 6, 2011)

*HERE COMES, THE CRIMSON CHIN!!!"*

Against that level of awesomeness, what hope do the HST have?


----------



## Dark Slade (Dec 6, 2011)

"As long as there is one smoldering ember on the barbecue of justice, you can still cook a mighty steak...of VICTORY!"

solos.

KA-CHIN!


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2011)

"Every Chin needs a Cleft."


----------



## SpaceMook (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder if they still show this.


----------



## Dark Slade (Dec 6, 2011)

Let's just pray noone has any Chintonite


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I wonder if they still show this.



I doubt it, with the crap that is on TV now




> Let's just pray noone has any Chintonite


 don't worry no one has it


----------



## Dark Slade (Dec 6, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I wonder if they still show this.



I think they do but, like Spongebob, I doubt it's as good as it was.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 6, 2011)

FOP kind of started to suck nearing the end.

Basically at around the time Poof became part of the show.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 7, 2011)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> FOP kind of started to suck nearing the end.
> 
> Basically at around the time Poof became part of the show.



Who is poof?


----------



## iSolo (Dec 7, 2011)

Byrdman said:


> Who is poof?


The fairy baby.


----------



## raphxenon (Dec 7, 2011)

Hst stomps, he's not even hill level, his speed barely touched supersonic


----------



## Byrd (Dec 7, 2011)

iSolo said:


> The fairy baby.


oh him


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> Hst stomps, he's not even hill level, his speed barely touched supersonic



I'm pretty sure he flew into space once...


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 7, 2011)

HST stomps due to the virtue of Chin being a Fairly Odd Parents creation. Granted he was the best part, but damn that show sucked.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> HST stomps due to the virtue of Chin being a Fairly Odd Parents creation. Granted he was the best part, but damn that show sucked.



 lol lol


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2011)

Nega-Chin kills the HST, then proceeds to destroy Crimson Chin


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Dec 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> HST stomps due to the virtue of Chin being a Fairly Odd Parents creation. Granted he was the best part, but damn that show sucked.



Now? Sure
At first? Hell no. It was awesome to watch. It started to suck circa third or fourth season.


----------

